# Tea Party aka Rino/Establishment groupies never do History-Math or Reading



## oreo

*HISTORY:*
It is astounding to me--that a party that I have been a part of all of my life (Republican) no longer represents me. I have donated to Republicans and have been on political boards promoting Republican candidates, but I can no longer do that. I used to be a member of the Tea Party back in the 2009/2010 era very concerned about our exploding deficits and government spending. I dropped out when the far right of this group made their 2012 platform about abortion, who's going to pay for birth control pills, and what is "legitimate" rape questions which was always answered by an old white Republican male. In 2012 Women went running from the party by double digits, we lost younger women by a whopping 36 points, which secured a 2nd term for Barack Obama. Anti immigration reform was also a topic back then, & Romney only collected 27% of Hispanic group, when historically the GOP needs at least 40% of this group to win the White House.
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump

Not learning anything from the loss in 2016, they put up several candidates that could in no way capture the woman vote, that they lost in 2012 because of extreme abortion stances._ Mike Huckabee, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Scott Walker, Bobby Jindhal, Rick Santorum, & (Ben Carson & Marco Rubio-who continually flip-flop on this issue depending on what right wing group they're in front of.) _You see women do believe that their lives are worth saving, and they aren't going to vote for anyone that doesn't believe the same. All of the above candidates are swimming upstream against a 91% population that does believe in giving exceptions on abortion to the life of the mother, rape and incest.
A Race to the Bottom on Women's Rights
Rand Paul’s Personhood Problem - The New Yorker

*MATH*
Today they have done it again this year by chasing away 17% of population (Hispanics). I live in Colorado where we depend on Hispanics to get Republicans elected. They were extremely beneficial in getting our new Senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014. They have now moved back into the Democrat column insuring that Hillary Clinton will win this state in 2016, due the activity and the hateful rhetoric coming from Donald Trump & his supporters.
GOP gains traction among Hispanic voters with aggressive outreach campaigns

Republicans are the minority party at 41 million. Democrats are the stronger party at 46 million, and the largest voting block today are independents who make up for 40% of the entire electorate. _While the rino-establishment groupies have been busy attacking their own party, they never noticed that the Republican party continues to shrink._

Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage as the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years.'
Women are the majority voters in this country representing 54%, and they outvote men by 10 points.

Donald Trump and his supporters have successfully run off the Latino vote, and he is currently polling at a Negative 75% within the 17% Hispanic voting population. Again we needed at least 40% of this group to win the White House. This will roll over on any GOP candidate chosen.
Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump

After being on political boards for 15 years--it is very discouraging to see this happen to the Republican party. It's out of ignorance & hate toward large voting blocks. The Tea Party member lives in a world of right wing talk radio and Fox News-& that's all they know. Their world is going to come crashing down on them on election night when they witness the unadulterated *POWER* of women and Latino voters on election night. It wouldn't surprise me to see us lose the Senate and a ton of seats in the House. _Clearly we have lost the Hispanic vote for decades to come._

I anticipate this election is going to remind us of one long ago. You can change the states around but the electoral vote will be about the same. Just switch Reagan's name to Clinton, & Carter's name to any candidate the Republican nominee will be.


----------



## Zander

yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity. 

Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now? 

Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".


----------



## Sun Devil 92

I think that is the history you are looking for.


----------



## oreo

Zander said:


> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".




With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.

It's not rocket science--just math.

Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz


----------



## oreo

Sun Devil 92 said:


> I think that is the history you are looking for.




Not unless you can eliminate women &  Latino's from voting in 2016--you might have a chance at this.


----------



## DarkFury

*France just changed the numbers. Deportations and walls are part of America's future now.*


----------



## Eaglewings

At this point I do not see the majority of women relating to Carley Fiornia . 
She lacks the warmth and approachability needed to capture the average woman who is not a CEO.


----------



## Stephanie

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. crystal balls


----------



## oreo

Eaglewings said:


> At this point I do not see the majority of women relating to Carley Fiornia .
> She lacks the warmth and approachability needed to capture the average woman who is not a CEO.



Again, the point of this thread  is no Republican candidate is capable of winning the White House with these numbers.   Until the right wing of this party aka Tea Party aka Rino/Establishment groupies finally realize that Republicans are the minority party, and it's not a good idea to chase off large voting blocks (women & Hispanics) in this county, they will continue to lose National elections.

Until these same people realize that this nation is a center nation, and they vote for moderate candidates, not far right social conservatives, they will continue to lose National elections.

The Ballooning Importance Of The 'Latino Vote,' In 3 Charts

Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance


----------



## Zander

oreo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
Click to expand...


No. It's not math. it's conjecture.


----------



## oreo

Zander said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's not math. it's conjecture.
Click to expand...



You can't defy the laws of gravity, or math.  I doubt most will realize it until the Republican party is steam rolled and buried on election night.  Even then, since they appear to be vacant of knowledge as to why they lost in 2012, it may take another several Presidential election cycles to understand why they lose.

Women are the majority voters in this country & they will be voting heavily for the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years. Since the Tea Party has chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) there will be no other result than a landslide victory for Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Zander

oreo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's not math. it's conjecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't defy the laws of gravity, or math.  I doubt most will realize it until the Republican party is steam rolled and buried on election night.  Even then, since they appear to be vacant of knowledge as to why they lost in 2012, it may take another several Presidential election cycles to understand why they lose.
> 
> Women are the majority voters in this country & they will be voting heavily for the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years. Since the Tea Party has chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) there will be no other result than a landslide victory for Hillary Clinton.
Click to expand...


The same "math" had Republicans losing the house and senate in 2014. How'd that work out? 
 

You're just mad because Carly shit the bed.   It's OK, you can admit it.


----------



## IsaacNewton

oreo said:


> *HISTORY:*
> It is astounding to me--that a party that I have been a part of all of my life (Republican) no longer represents me. I have donated to Republicans and have been on political boards promoting Republican candidates, but I can no longer do that. I used to be a member of the Tea Party back in the 2009/2010 era very concerned about our exploding deficits and government spending. I dropped out when the far right of this group made their 2012 platform about abortion, who's going to pay for birth control pills, and what is "legitimate" rape questions which was always answered by an old white Republican male. In 2012 Women went running from the party by double digits, we lost younger women by a whopping 36 points, which secured a 2nd term for Barack Obama. Anti immigration reform was also a topic back then, & Romney only collected 27% of Hispanic group, when historically the GOP needs at least 40% of this group to win the White House.
> GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
> The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump
> 
> Not learning anything from the loss in 2016, they put up several candidates that could in no way capture the woman vote, that they lost in 2012 because of extreme abortion stances._ Mike Huckabee, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Scott Walker, Bobby Jindhal, Rick Santorum, & (Ben Carson & Marco Rubio-who continually flip-flop on this issue depending on what right wing group they're in front of.) _You see women do believe that their lives are worth saving, and they aren't going to vote for anyone that doesn't believe the same. All of the above candidates are swimming upstream against a 91% population that does believe in giving exceptions on abortion to the life of the mother, rape and incest.
> A Race to the Bottom on Women's Rights
> Rand Paul’s Personhood Problem - The New Yorker
> 
> *MATH*
> Today they have done it again this year by chasing away 17% of population (Hispanics). I live in Colorado where we depend on Hispanics to get Republicans elected. They were extremely beneficial in getting our new Senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014. They have now moved back into the Democrat column insuring that Hillary Clinton will win this state in 2016, due the activity and the hateful rhetoric coming from Donald Trump & his supporters.
> GOP gains traction among Hispanic voters with aggressive outreach campaigns
> 
> Republicans are the minority party at 41 million. Democrats are the stronger party at 46 million, and the largest voting block today are independents who make up for 40% of the entire electorate. _While the rino-establishment groupies have been busy attacking their own party, they never noticed that the Republican party continues to shrink._
> 
> Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage as the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years.'
> Women are the majority voters in this country representing 54%, and they outvote men by 10 points.
> 
> Donald Trump and his supporters have successfully run off the Latino vote, and he is currently polling at a Negative 75% within the 17% Hispanic voting population. Again we needed at least 40% of this group to win the White House. This will roll over on any GOP candidate chosen.
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> After being on political boards for 15 years--it is very discouraging to see this happen to the Republican party. It's out of ignorance & hate toward large voting blocks. The Tea Party member lives in a world of right wing talk radio and Fox News-& that's all they know. Their world is going to come crashing down on them on election night when they witness the unadulterated *POWER* of women and Latino voters on election night. It wouldn't surprise me to see us lose the Senate and a ton of seats in the House. _Clearly we have lost the Hispanic vote for decades to come._
> 
> I anticipate this election is going to remind us of one long ago. You can change the states around but the electoral vote will be about the same. Just switch Reagan's name to Clinton, & Carter's name to any candidate the Republican nominee will be.



Good analysis and the links to back it up.

The very people that are part of the teabagger cohort who only follow faux news and con-talk-radio will now do their best to deny this reality in posts here. It is denial of fact though. The first real glimpse of this was the reaction of Romney followers and conservatives everywhere when Barack Obama won another term. Karl Rove absolutely could not accept it. The meltdown on faux news was priceless.

Donald Trump is a screaming drowning man that represents hard right conservatism just before it goes under. This process has been decades in the making and in the next 2-3 elections it will be more than obvious to conservatives as well.

The Republican party will have to shed its 'white', 'evangelical', 'anti-immigrant', 'anti-woman' agenda in favor of more moderate stances.

There is no choice. The flailers will continue flailing for a while, but the writing is on the wall.


----------



## oreo

Zander said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's not math. it's conjecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't defy the laws of gravity, or math.  I doubt most will realize it until the Republican party is steam rolled and buried on election night.  Even then, since they appear to be vacant of knowledge as to why they lost in 2012, it may take another several Presidential election cycles to understand why they lose.
> 
> Women are the majority voters in this country & they will be voting heavily for the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years. Since the Tea Party has chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) there will be no other result than a landslide victory for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same "math" had Republicans losing the house and senate in 2014. How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> You're just mad because Carly shit the bed.   It's OK, you can admit it.
Click to expand...


Apparently you don't understand the difference between a state-wide election for U.S. Senator and a National Election for POTUS.  _What or who your state votes for, is in no way indicative of what the National constituency will vote for.

*This election is already over.* _You have chased off 17% of the population in this country before the voting ever got started.  There is *no Republican candidate* that will be able to overcome this deficit.  Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS due to you & your like minded Tea Party--rino/establishment groupies support of Donald Trump.

Furthermore, and because of your actions, the gains you mentioned in the Senate that were made in 2014, will more than likely be erased in 2016.  For Instance, the Latino's in my state of Colorado that were very instrumental in getting Republican senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014, have now moved back into the Democrat column and will be voting to re-elect our  Democrat Senator Michael Bennet in 2016. _There is no chance of defeating him now._
Cory Gardner defeats Mark Udall in critical Colorado Senate race

Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance


----------



## Zander

oreo said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> yawn......your credibility in political punditry strains credulity.
> 
> Weren't you the one practically guaranteeing that "Carly" would be the nominee a few weeks ago?  She's at what? 2 or 3% now?
> 
> Women do not vote in blocs and neither do "hispanics".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. It's not math. it's conjecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't defy the laws of gravity, or math.  I doubt most will realize it until the Republican party is steam rolled and buried on election night.  Even then, since they appear to be vacant of knowledge as to why they lost in 2012, it may take another several Presidential election cycles to understand why they lose.
> 
> Women are the majority voters in this country & they will be voting heavily for the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years. Since the Tea Party has chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) there will be no other result than a landslide victory for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same "math" had Republicans losing the house and senate in 2014. How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> You're just mad because Carly shit the bed.   It's OK, you can admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the difference between a state-wide election for U.S. Senator and a National Election for POTUS.  _What or who your state votes for, is in no way indicative of what the National constituency will vote for.
> 
> *This election is already over.* _You have chased off 17% of the population in this country before the voting ever got started.  There is *no Republican candidate* that will be able to overcome this deficit.  Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS due to you & your like minded Tea Party--rino/establishment groupies support of Donald Trump.
> 
> Furthermore, and because of your actions, the gains you mentioned in the Senate that were made in 2014, will more than likely be erased in 2016.  For Instance, the Latino's in my state of Colorado that were very instrumental in getting Republican senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014, have now moved back into the Democrat column and will be voting to re-elect our  Democrat Senator Michael Bennet in 2016. _There is no chance of defeating him now._
> Cory Gardner defeats Mark Udall in critical Colorado Senate race
> 
> Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance
Click to expand...


My actions did all that!?  Wow, I didn't know I was that powerful. 

Apparently you do not understand how we elect the President. We do not hold a "national" election. We have 50 state elections.  You also suffer from some delusional thinking that women vote as a group. They don't. Nor do Hispanics. 

Anyway, we all know that your favorite candidate "Carly" shit the bed, badly. So now you're looking for someone, anyone to blame.  My suggestion- blame Carly. She's simply not a very good candidate or campaigner.


----------



## oreo

Zander said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> With those numbers it's impossible for anyone to win in 2016, including Carly Fiorina.  She could get women--but with Latino's changing their party status from Republican to Democrat in mass, and many who have never voted in their lives registering to vote, it's going to be impossible to overcome for any Republican regardless of who the nominee is.
> 
> It's not rocket science--just math.
> 
> Hispanic Vote Won't Come Easy for Marco Rubio or Ted Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's not math. it's conjecture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You can't defy the laws of gravity, or math.  I doubt most will realize it until the Republican party is steam rolled and buried on election night.  Even then, since they appear to be vacant of knowledge as to why they lost in 2012, it may take another several Presidential election cycles to understand why they lose.
> 
> Women are the majority voters in this country & they will be voting heavily for the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years. Since the Tea Party has chased off 17% of the population (Hispanics) there will be no other result than a landslide victory for Hillary Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same "math" had Republicans losing the house and senate in 2014. How'd that work out?
> 
> 
> You're just mad because Carly shit the bed.   It's OK, you can admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you don't understand the difference between a state-wide election for U.S. Senator and a National Election for POTUS.  _What or who your state votes for, is in no way indicative of what the National constituency will vote for.
> 
> *This election is already over.* _You have chased off 17% of the population in this country before the voting ever got started.  There is *no Republican candidate* that will be able to overcome this deficit.  Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS due to you & your like minded Tea Party--rino/establishment groupies support of Donald Trump.
> 
> Furthermore, and because of your actions, the gains you mentioned in the Senate that were made in 2014, will more than likely be erased in 2016.  For Instance, the Latino's in my state of Colorado that were very instrumental in getting Republican senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014, have now moved back into the Democrat column and will be voting to re-elect our  Democrat Senator Michael Bennet in 2016. _There is no chance of defeating him now._
> Cory Gardner defeats Mark Udall in critical Colorado Senate race
> 
> Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My actions did all that!?  Wow, I didn't know I was that powerful.
> 
> Apparently you do not understand how we elect the President. We do not hold a "national" election. We have 50 state elections.  You also suffer from some delusional thinking that women vote as a group. They don't. Nor do Hispanics.
> 
> Anyway, we all know that your favorite candidate "Carly" shit the bed, badly. So now you're looking for someone, anyone to blame.  My suggestion- blame Carly. She's simply not a very good candidate or campaigner.
Click to expand...


_You know, if you have reading comprehension problems, there are classes that you can take._

*The Republican Party is going to get steam rolled and buried on election night, because of the far right of the party. *

If the tea party/rino/establishment groupies keep chasing off large voting blocks with their too far right rhetoric on social issues, or hateful rhetoric against Hispanics, they will continue to LOSE Presidential elections from here to eternity.

This election is already over, you have delivered it into Hillary Clinton's lap by chasing off 17% of the population.  We needed at least 40% of this group to win the White House, and they're GONE.
GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study


----------



## Vigilante

Always like ruining a subversives rant!

*New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
 Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..


----------



## oreo

Vigilante said:


> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..




That's horseshit--

Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump

Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him


----------



## Vigilante

oreo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
Click to expand...


Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!


----------



## oreo

Vigilante said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
Click to expand...


LOL-Yeah it's probably one of T


Vigilante said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
Click to expand...


Well you might want to check YOUR poll again.

_If you actually LOOK at the make up of YOUR poll Hispanics & Blacks poll considerably higher for Hillary Clinton than they do Trump.
_
Trump at a negative 75% with Hispanics would mean that he would have to capture at least 95% of the white vote to win the White House.  There's not a snow balls chance in hell of that happening.


----------



## Vigilante

oreo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Yeah it's probably one of T
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might want to check YOUR poll again.
> 
> _If you actually LOOK at the make up of YOUR poll Hispanics & Blacks poll considerably higher for Hillary Clinton than they do Trump.
> _
> Trump at a negative 75% with Hispanics would mean that he would have to capture at least 95% of the white vote to win the White House.  There's not a snow balls chance in hell of that happening.
Click to expand...


No it doesn't, but tell me since YOU claim to have been a Republican (LOLOL) this is from Trumps website....what don't you care for here?

Trump agenda:

1. Build the Wall
2. Enforce laws pertaining to illegals
3. Balance budgets
4. Middle class tax cut
5. Simplify tax code
6. Make military strength a priority
7. Tear up all foreign trade pacts which are taking our jobs, especially China & Mexico & Japan
8. Install hugely successful people from private sector for making foreign trade deals
9. Take better care of wounded vets
10. Eliminate/reduce useless federal bureaucracy

Trump is conservative on these issues:
Pro life since at least 2011, wanted to ban partial birth abortion as far back as 2000.
Pro Traditional marriage. “Gay rights is not my thing.”
Pro capital punishment “Capital punishment isn’t uncivilized; murderers living is”
Hold Judges accountable
Opposes “Common core is a disaster” Teach citizenship, quit “dumbing down”.
Anti education unions (2000)
For school choice
“Climate Change is a hoax”
“No Cap-and-Tax”
For drilling our own.
On Environment “Good development enhances the environment”
Stressed the importance of a strong family & culture of life (2015)
Supports Israel
Opposes Iran deal and letting Iran obtain the bomb.
Wants to crush ISIS quickly.
Wants a military so strong no one will challenge us.
Against unbalanced trade deals that kill American jobs.
Against warrantless government surveillance of citizens.
Is against having a high national debt. Warns that $24T is a point of no return.
Against gun control
For assault weapon ban but says the AR-15 shouldn’t be considered an assault weapon.
Wants to repeal Obamacare and replace it with market driven polices and increased competition among insurance companies.
Wants to increase military spending.
Will close the border to illegals
Will send the criminals and sponges back.
Will deport all illegals but will let the hard working ones go through the legal process to come back.
Against Anchor babies
Knows unemployment is much higher than official stats.
Will bring jobs back through better trade negotiation.
Attended military academy and Wharton Business School.
Stood up for Birthers and challenged Obama on his fraud.
Believes USA is “the greatest force for freedom the world has ever known”
Wants to honor commitments on Social Security and Medicare, which we can afford to do if he gets the economy going full steam.
Wants to reduce the fraud in disability and other programs.
Against marriage penalties in tax code.
Wants to reduce income taxes and eliminate corporate tax.
Wants to rebuild our infrastructure.
Wants to apply welfare-to-work to 76 other welfare programs (2011)
Doesn’t have time for political correctness.
Not afraid to call out either party or both when they are wrong.
Not a puppet to rich campaign donors.


----------



## PredFan

oreo said:


> *HISTORY:*
> It is astounding to me--that a party that I have been a part of all of my life (Republican) no longer represents me. I have donated to Republicans and have been on political boards promoting Republican candidates, but I can no longer do that. I used to be a member of the Tea Party back in the 2009/2010 era very concerned about our exploding deficits and government spending. I dropped out when the far right of this group made their 2012 platform about abortion, who's going to pay for birth control pills, and what is "legitimate" rape questions which was always answered by an old white Republican male. In 2012 Women went running from the party by double digits, we lost younger women by a whopping 36 points, which secured a 2nd term for Barack Obama. Anti immigration reform was also a topic back then, & Romney only collected 27% of Hispanic group, when historically the GOP needs at least 40% of this group to win the White House.
> GOP Win Will Need More Than 40 Percent Of Latino 2016 Vote, Says Study
> The GOP's woman problem goes beyond Trump
> 
> Not learning anything from the loss in 2016, they put up several candidates that could in no way capture the woman vote, that they lost in 2012 because of extreme abortion stances._ Mike Huckabee, Ted Cruz, Rand Paul, Scott Walker, Bobby Jindhal, Rick Santorum, & (Ben Carson & Marco Rubio-who continually flip-flop on this issue depending on what right wing group they're in front of.) _You see women do believe that their lives are worth saving, and they aren't going to vote for anyone that doesn't believe the same. All of the above candidates are swimming upstream against a 91% population that does believe in giving exceptions on abortion to the life of the mother, rape and incest.
> A Race to the Bottom on Women's Rights
> Rand Paul’s Personhood Problem - The New Yorker
> 
> *MATH*
> Today they have done it again this year by chasing away 17% of population (Hispanics). I live in Colorado where we depend on Hispanics to get Republicans elected. They were extremely beneficial in getting our new Senator Cory Gardner elected in 2014. They have now moved back into the Democrat column insuring that Hillary Clinton will win this state in 2016, due the activity and the hateful rhetoric coming from Donald Trump & his supporters.
> GOP gains traction among Hispanic voters with aggressive outreach campaigns
> 
> Republicans are the minority party at 41 million. Democrats are the stronger party at 46 million, and the largest voting block today are independents who make up for 40% of the entire electorate. _While the rino-establishment groupies have been busy attacking their own party, they never noticed that the Republican party continues to shrink._
> 
> Hillary Clinton is going into this race with a 6 to 10 point advantage as the 1st woman POTUS in 200 years.'
> Women are the majority voters in this country representing 54%, and they outvote men by 10 points.
> 
> Donald Trump and his supporters have successfully run off the Latino vote, and he is currently polling at a Negative 75% within the 17% Hispanic voting population. Again we needed at least 40% of this group to win the White House. This will roll over on any GOP candidate chosen.
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> After being on political boards for 15 years--it is very discouraging to see this happen to the Republican party. It's out of ignorance & hate toward large voting blocks. The Tea Party member lives in a world of right wing talk radio and Fox News-& that's all they know. Their world is going to come crashing down on them on election night when they witness the unadulterated *POWER* of women and Latino voters on election night. It wouldn't surprise me to see us lose the Senate and a ton of seats in the House. _Clearly we have lost the Hispanic vote for decades to come._
> 
> I anticipate this election is going to remind us of one long ago. You can change the states around but the electoral vote will be about the same. Just switch Reagan's name to Clinton, & Carter's name to any candidate the Republican nominee will be.



This kind of stupidity is no longer welcome in the GOP. Don't let the door hit you, idiot.


----------



## oreo

Vigilante said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Yeah it's probably one of T
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might want to check YOUR poll again.
> 
> _If you actually LOOK at the make up of YOUR poll Hispanics & Blacks poll considerably higher for Hillary Clinton than they do Trump.
> _
> Trump at a negative 75% with Hispanics would mean that he would have to capture at least 95% of the white vote to win the White House.  There's not a snow balls chance in hell of that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, but tell me since YOU claim to have been a Republican (LOLOL) this is from Trumps website....what don't you care for here?
> 
> Trump agenda:
> 
> 1. Build the Wall
> 2. Enforce laws pertaining to illegals
> 3. Balance budgets
> 4. Middle class tax cut
> 5. Simplify tax code
> 6. Make military strength a priority
> 7. Tear up all foreign trade pacts which are taking our jobs, especially China & Mexico & Japan
> 8. Install hugely successful people from private sector for making foreign trade deals
> 9. Take better care of wounded vets
> 10. Eliminate/reduce useless federal bureaucracy
> 
> Trump is conservative on these issues:
> Pro life since at least 2011, wanted to ban partial birth abortion as far back as 2000.
> Pro Traditional marriage. “Gay rights is not my thing.”
> Pro capital punishment “Capital punishment isn’t uncivilized; murderers living is”
> Hold Judges accountable
> Opposes “Common core is a disaster” Teach citizenship, quit “dumbing down”.
> Anti education unions (2000)
> For school choice
> “Climate Change is a hoax”
> “No Cap-and-Tax”
> For drilling our own.
> On Environment “Good development enhances the environment”
> Stressed the importance of a strong family & culture of life (2015)
> Supports Israel
> Opposes Iran deal and letting Iran obtain the bomb.
> Wants to crush ISIS quickly.
> Wants a military so strong no one will challenge us.
> Against unbalanced trade deals that kill American jobs.
> Against warrantless government surveillance of citizens.
> Is against having a high national debt. Warns that $24T is a point of no return.
> Against gun control
> For assault weapon ban but says the AR-15 shouldn’t be considered an assault weapon.
> Wants to repeal Obamacare and replace it with market driven polices and increased competition among insurance companies.
> Wants to increase military spending.
> Will close the border to illegals
> Will send the criminals and sponges back.
> Will deport all illegals but will let the hard working ones go through the legal process to come back.
> Against Anchor babies
> Knows unemployment is much higher than official stats.
> Will bring jobs back through better trade negotiation.
> Attended military academy and Wharton Business School.
> Stood up for Birthers and challenged Obama on his fraud.
> Believes USA is “the greatest force for freedom the world has ever known”
> Wants to honor commitments on Social Security and Medicare, which we can afford to do if he gets the economy going full steam.
> Wants to reduce the fraud in disability and other programs.
> Against marriage penalties in tax code.
> Wants to reduce income taxes and eliminate corporate tax.
> Wants to rebuild our infrastructure.
> Wants to apply welfare-to-work to 76 other welfare programs (2011)
> Doesn’t have time for political correctness.
> Not afraid to call out either party or both when they are wrong.
> Not a puppet to rich campaign donors.
Click to expand...



For some reason you just don't seem to get, that there are millions of legal voting Hispanics in this country. They aren't going to vote to send Grandma & Grandpa back to nothing.  They aren't going to vote for anyone that threatens them with deportation of family members.  They aren't going to vote for a candidate that offends and insults them.

Donald Trump knows this too.  He knew it in 2012 when he blasted Republicans for losing citing it was because they were too mean spirited toward illegals as the reason for the loss.
2012 FLASHBACK: Donald Trump Said GOP Was Too ‘Mean-Spirited’ Towards Illegal Immigrants
Trump supported path to citizenship, said Romney was "mean-spirited" on immigration | RedState

So your only hope right now is that Hillary Clinton will build a wall--because Donald Trump isn't going to have that opportunity.

*The definition of stupidity is:*  Knowing the Truth, Seeing the Truth, but still believing the lies.


----------



## Vigilante

oreo said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Yeah it's probably one of T
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always like ruining a subversives rant!
> 
> *New Poll: Trump Wins, Gets 30% of Hispanic Vote, 25 ...*
> www.independentsentinel.com/new-poll-*trump*-wins-gets-30-of-*hispanic*...
> Even more fantastical, _Trump_ gets 25% of the black vote and 30% of the _Hispanic vote_. _Trump_ has said he will get the _Hispanic vote_. If this is ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might want to check YOUR poll again.
> 
> _If you actually LOOK at the make up of YOUR poll Hispanics & Blacks poll considerably higher for Hillary Clinton than they do Trump.
> _
> Trump at a negative 75% with Hispanics would mean that he would have to capture at least 95% of the white vote to win the White House.  There's not a snow balls chance in hell of that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, but tell me since YOU claim to have been a Republican (LOLOL) this is from Trumps website....what don't you care for here?
> 
> Trump agenda:
> 
> 1. Build the Wall
> 2. Enforce laws pertaining to illegals
> 3. Balance budgets
> 4. Middle class tax cut
> 5. Simplify tax code
> 6. Make military strength a priority
> 7. Tear up all foreign trade pacts which are taking our jobs, especially China & Mexico & Japan
> 8. Install hugely successful people from private sector for making foreign trade deals
> 9. Take better care of wounded vets
> 10. Eliminate/reduce useless federal bureaucracy
> 
> Trump is conservative on these issues:
> Pro life since at least 2011, wanted to ban partial birth abortion as far back as 2000.
> Pro Traditional marriage. “Gay rights is not my thing.”
> Pro capital punishment “Capital punishment isn’t uncivilized; murderers living is”
> Hold Judges accountable
> Opposes “Common core is a disaster” Teach citizenship, quit “dumbing down”.
> Anti education unions (2000)
> For school choice
> “Climate Change is a hoax”
> “No Cap-and-Tax”
> For drilling our own.
> On Environment “Good development enhances the environment”
> Stressed the importance of a strong family & culture of life (2015)
> Supports Israel
> Opposes Iran deal and letting Iran obtain the bomb.
> Wants to crush ISIS quickly.
> Wants a military so strong no one will challenge us.
> Against unbalanced trade deals that kill American jobs.
> Against warrantless government surveillance of citizens.
> Is against having a high national debt. Warns that $24T is a point of no return.
> Against gun control
> For assault weapon ban but says the AR-15 shouldn’t be considered an assault weapon.
> Wants to repeal Obamacare and replace it with market driven polices and increased competition among insurance companies.
> Wants to increase military spending.
> Will close the border to illegals
> Will send the criminals and sponges back.
> Will deport all illegals but will let the hard working ones go through the legal process to come back.
> Against Anchor babies
> Knows unemployment is much higher than official stats.
> Will bring jobs back through better trade negotiation.
> Attended military academy and Wharton Business School.
> Stood up for Birthers and challenged Obama on his fraud.
> Believes USA is “the greatest force for freedom the world has ever known”
> Wants to honor commitments on Social Security and Medicare, which we can afford to do if he gets the economy going full steam.
> Wants to reduce the fraud in disability and other programs.
> Against marriage penalties in tax code.
> Wants to reduce income taxes and eliminate corporate tax.
> Wants to rebuild our infrastructure.
> Wants to apply welfare-to-work to 76 other welfare programs (2011)
> Doesn’t have time for political correctness.
> Not afraid to call out either party or both when they are wrong.
> Not a puppet to rich campaign donors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason you just don't seem to get, that there are millions of legal voting Hispanics in this country. They aren't going to vote to send Grandma & Grandpa back to nothing.  They aren't going to vote for anyone that threatens them with deportation of family members.  They aren't going to vote for a candidate that offends and insults them.
> 
> Donald Trump knows this too.  He knew it in 2012 when he blasted Republicans for losing citing it was because they were too mean spirited toward illegals as the reason for the loss.
> 2012 FLASHBACK: Donald Trump Said GOP Was Too ‘Mean-Spirited’ Towards Illegal Immigrants
> Trump supported path to citizenship, said Romney was "mean-spirited" on immigration | RedState
> 
> So your only hope right now is that Hillary Clinton will build a wall--because Donald Trump isn't going to have that opportunity.
> 
> *The definition of stupidity is:*  Knowing the Truth, Seeing the Truth, but still believing the lies.
Click to expand...


Hispanics make up 13% of all voters, IF they all vote, which they don't....and hispanics are concentrated into most states that are already Democratic controlled such as N.Y. and California, where even if those there voted completely for NeoCommies, it would make NO DIFFERENCE....so my question to you is, the Hispanic vote should mean VERY LITTLE in the outcome of a presidential vote, or do you disagree, and give me reasons why, as I have just shown you they mean little in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## oreo

Vigilante said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Yeah it's probably one of T
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's horseshit--
> 
> Poll: 75% of Latinos Have Negative View of Donald Trump
> 
> Latino conservatives: If Donald Trump is the nominee, we will not work to elect him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now, we have competing links... I believe mine as it's a NEWER link!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well you might want to check YOUR poll again.
> 
> _If you actually LOOK at the make up of YOUR poll Hispanics & Blacks poll considerably higher for Hillary Clinton than they do Trump.
> _
> Trump at a negative 75% with Hispanics would mean that he would have to capture at least 95% of the white vote to win the White House.  There's not a snow balls chance in hell of that happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, but tell me since YOU claim to have been a Republican (LOLOL) this is from Trumps website....what don't you care for here?
> 
> Trump agenda:
> 
> 1. Build the Wall
> 2. Enforce laws pertaining to illegals
> 3. Balance budgets
> 4. Middle class tax cut
> 5. Simplify tax code
> 6. Make military strength a priority
> 7. Tear up all foreign trade pacts which are taking our jobs, especially China & Mexico & Japan
> 8. Install hugely successful people from private sector for making foreign trade deals
> 9. Take better care of wounded vets
> 10. Eliminate/reduce useless federal bureaucracy
> 
> Trump is conservative on these issues:
> Pro life since at least 2011, wanted to ban partial birth abortion as far back as 2000.
> Pro Traditional marriage. “Gay rights is not my thing.”
> Pro capital punishment “Capital punishment isn’t uncivilized; murderers living is”
> Hold Judges accountable
> Opposes “Common core is a disaster” Teach citizenship, quit “dumbing down”.
> Anti education unions (2000)
> For school choice
> “Climate Change is a hoax”
> “No Cap-and-Tax”
> For drilling our own.
> On Environment “Good development enhances the environment”
> Stressed the importance of a strong family & culture of life (2015)
> Supports Israel
> Opposes Iran deal and letting Iran obtain the bomb.
> Wants to crush ISIS quickly.
> Wants a military so strong no one will challenge us.
> Against unbalanced trade deals that kill American jobs.
> Against warrantless government surveillance of citizens.
> Is against having a high national debt. Warns that $24T is a point of no return.
> Against gun control
> For assault weapon ban but says the AR-15 shouldn’t be considered an assault weapon.
> Wants to repeal Obamacare and replace it with market driven polices and increased competition among insurance companies.
> Wants to increase military spending.
> Will close the border to illegals
> Will send the criminals and sponges back.
> Will deport all illegals but will let the hard working ones go through the legal process to come back.
> Against Anchor babies
> Knows unemployment is much higher than official stats.
> Will bring jobs back through better trade negotiation.
> Attended military academy and Wharton Business School.
> Stood up for Birthers and challenged Obama on his fraud.
> Believes USA is “the greatest force for freedom the world has ever known”
> Wants to honor commitments on Social Security and Medicare, which we can afford to do if he gets the economy going full steam.
> Wants to reduce the fraud in disability and other programs.
> Against marriage penalties in tax code.
> Wants to reduce income taxes and eliminate corporate tax.
> Wants to rebuild our infrastructure.
> Wants to apply welfare-to-work to 76 other welfare programs (2011)
> Doesn’t have time for political correctness.
> Not afraid to call out either party or both when they are wrong.
> Not a puppet to rich campaign donors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason you just don't seem to get, that there are millions of legal voting Hispanics in this country. They aren't going to vote to send Grandma & Grandpa back to nothing.  They aren't going to vote for anyone that threatens them with deportation of family members.  They aren't going to vote for a candidate that offends and insults them.
> 
> Donald Trump knows this too.  He knew it in 2012 when he blasted Republicans for losing citing it was because they were too mean spirited toward illegals as the reason for the loss.
> 2012 FLASHBACK: Donald Trump Said GOP Was Too ‘Mean-Spirited’ Towards Illegal Immigrants
> Trump supported path to citizenship, said Romney was "mean-spirited" on immigration | RedState
> 
> So your only hope right now is that Hillary Clinton will build a wall--because Donald Trump isn't going to have that opportunity.
> 
> *The definition of stupidity is:*  Knowing the Truth, Seeing the Truth, but still believing the lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hispanics make up 13% of all voters, IF they all vote, which they don't....and hispanics are concentrated into most states that are already Democratic controlled such as N.Y. and California, where even if those there voted completely for NeoCommies, it would make NO DIFFERENCE....so my question to you is, the Hispanic vote should mean VERY LITTLE in the outcome of a presidential vote, or do you disagree, and give me reasons why, as I have just shown you they mean little in the grand scheme of things!
Click to expand...


Hispanics make up for 17% of the population, and they continue to grow in numbers.  They are the largest minority group in this country today, outnumbering the black population.  You can be assured that Hispanics that didn't vote in the past are lining up today to register to vote against Republicans.

You've cost Colorado the Senate race in 2016 already.  Democrat Senator Michael Bennet will be re-elected due your activities.  In 2014 Republican Cory Gardner won, due to Hispanics voting heavily for him.  He cut deeply into Pueblo County, our largest democrat Hispanic district and was able to take Mark Udall's seat away from him.
Cory Gardner defeats Mark Udall in critical Colorado Senate race

The last President that won was G.W Bush due his appealing to Hispanics, and he got 44% of this group.  You have several southwestern states in this country, including Texas, Cubans in Florida, that aren't going to vote for Republicans anymore,  making it virtually impossible to win Governor positions, & senate seats.
The Republican problem with Hispanic voters — in 7 charts

For the life of me I do not understand why you Tea Party aka Establishment/Rino groupies don't form a 3 rd party.  Because every step the Republican party takes forward, you make certain that we take two steps backwards.

It's out of ignorance & hate.  You have squashed the Republican Party chances again for a victory in 2016.  Hillary Clinton will be the next POTUS.
Column: Trump exploits rational political ignorance

_Furthermore, I'll keep the Mexicans in my state, you morons can have the Syrian refugees.  No whining about that, because after all they are coming here LEGALLY  There's your LEGAL immigration._


----------

